# Silver refining cell



## Slochteren (Dec 24, 2019)

This item is up for auction in The Netherlands https://www.troostwijkauctions.com/nl/zilver-elektrolyse-raffineer-unit/03-31282-33362-6096612/

According to description it will run 15 kilo in 8 hours, sounds a lot.

Anyone familiar with this item/brand?

Paul

Verstuurd vanaf mijn FIG-LX1 met Tapatalk


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 25, 2019)

That was some heavy winding on the three phase transformer. 750A should produce quite a lot of silver and some heating too.

Göran


----------

